# Cat problems in East Texas



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I'm 99% - 110% convinced I have a large cat on the lease between Woodville & Jasper. The deer are gone & I've seen cat tracks about the size on my Lab's tracks. I would like to trap it or shoot it but have mixed feelings about that. Anyone hunting in the area having any problems? We are fairly close to Dam-B.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

You must have a big lab, I think you got some bob cats though, Lion tracks are about the size of your palm But those bobs will chase your deer off too, Chris shot one this weekend that was chasing a buck.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

black panther rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

We hunted off of 1053 I think turn right at the exxon out of Woodville headed west about nine miles. We had several people hunting one morning that thought we heard something scream like a women and one of the guys who has hunted in south Texas said it sounded like a large cat to him. The rancher behind us two weeks later said he had a calf come up missing and found it two days later half eaten and covered with leaves and limbs he said some large tracks were found close by and the game warden said it looked like cougar tracks to him and he said that there have been several sighted in the past couple of years. Hope this helps if you ever hear it you will definetly know the sound.


----------



## fishnfool63 (Nov 27, 2005)

There are lots of big cat in Texas, I have seen two myself close to the town of Anderson Tx. at the same time we seen and killed alot of deer there. I'm hunting in Colorada county now and seen several bobcats acouple large males and again we have a large deer and hog population. The bobcat will catch and eat very young, are sick and hurt adults. A large cat will not run off the deer by its self, set up some cameras and see what is out there. Night hunting and running around after dark will run the deer off quicker then any cat large are small.


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

That fella ain't lyin' about the sound of a woman screamin', and I mean a real "OH MAH GAWD!" scream. Tracks about as big as your hand in the sand. Wouldn't surprise me a bit. I saw one in Port O'Connor a few years back, stealin' a chicken from right across the street from Helitrans. Never would have thought it, but seein' is believin'.

If you want your deer back any time soon, shoot it if you get the chance. Legal as far as I know, and one heck of a mount/trophy. From all accounts of the old mountain men, some durn fine eatin', too. Though, somethin' about eatin' cat kinda sticks in my craw, 'lessn I was real hungry. LOL Good luck, and be careful. Some of them critters got no fear of man. Especially, keep a constant eye on any little ones for sure, and any pets ya want to keep around.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Call the "Birdman" in galveston he loves to em off with his rifle...lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I've heard two big cats fightin in Sante Fe. Sent chills down my spine. Very elusive, they are supposed to cover numerous sq miles a night. Cougar, mountain lion, black panther, all the same. You probably saw a large cat at night and it looked black.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Stop taking that Anit-Freeze when you go out there!


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

I hunt just outside of Pineland, and up until 3 years ago, though all the talk about "Big Cats" in the area was a little far fetched. Not any more! I've laid eyes on four, one of them was up close and personal. The area I hunt is COVERED with tracks (slightly larger than that of a good sized dog, yet smaller than your palm). I have not had any problems, still have an abundance of deer and the turkey seem to be doing fine as well. This place is also INFESTED with coyotes. If you happen upon one of them big ole cats in the bottom of a creek while on your way to your morning stand, it makes for interesting conversation with yourself.

Tony


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I hunt on lease few miles east of Woodville and my brother-in-law swears he saw a large cat with very large tail. I think it was either dog (lab) or he was smoking wild wood weed. Few years back loggers said they found small area that had lot of bones scattered about like one had been denning up. I believe there can be cats in the area but not many.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a nice sized bob cat walk through the yard in Sabine county a couple of years ago. there are signs all over, but rarely do you get to see them . One afternoon I spotted a large one crossing through my yard. I just watched in awe. I bet he was in the 60 -70lb range. Would have made a great mount.


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Lions are not all big, can come 50-60 pounds and also have young that can be any size as they grow.
Lions have been spotted/killed in many areas folks swear they are not.
Cats, both lions and bobcats really tend to make the deer in many areas very spooky. Have seen it too many times. Deer thin out, hunter kills bobcat(though most bobs are around 20-30 pounds max) and deer come back around.

Would love to get my sights on a lion though. One never knows. I'm always ready.

Jeff


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

An adult cougar will supposedly kill and eat one deer a week. If you do the math ...


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

My parents live in Conroe not to far from the High school. My mother was out walking her dog when she felt something watching her. You got it a big Cougar, about three months later a young girl (9yrs. old) was out walking her little Carn Terrier and SNATCH he was gone. The dog was only about ten feet in front of the girl when the cougar grab the dog. The reason for this post is because my mother still has ten deer in her yard every day. I believe most of the deer in an area are run off by man made noise, (ATV's, Mowers, Trucks, chain saws,etc).
Yakfishin


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Well I'm going Thursday for 4 days. My hunting buddy checked my feeders & said there was a big pile of poop with bones & fur close to my feeder. Not coyote poop, we see plenty of that. May have to break out the old Johnny Stewart wounded rabbit tape & see what happens. If I get the cat, I'll post pictures. If I don't post again, the cat won.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

here is a cat i got last weekend... that makes 3 for the year and still plenty of deer.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's one Gotcheyed cat there Eugene!!!! LOL



Angler 1 said:


> here is a cat i got last weekend... that makes 3 for the year and still plenty of deer.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I just went camping with one of my best friends who has about 100 acres in Sabine Co., right in the middle of the National Forest. He claims to have seen several "large" paw prints in the sand along a creek bank and felt something watching him just prior to finding them one time. As he turned to look, the creature busted through the brush and was gone. He also heard the "screaming woman" sounds one night while at his place while sitting around the camp fire. He also swears that he saw some some sort of Timber Wolf while deer hunting. Much lager than a Coyote and almost a reddish color. I definately believe that there are many, many animals not commonly seen by TX hunters in this part of the State. These woods are very dense and from what I understand there are almost 500,000 acres that are not touched by man on a regualr basis. It would be no suprise to find that large cats, Wolves, and even a few Bear that inhabit these parts.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

That is what has happened to my deer hunting at my dad's place near Waco. The neighbors have spotted the cougar but nobody has been able to shoot it. I had signs of deer then all of a sudden they went away. Talking with the neighbors it is about the same time the cat showed up. They say this one comes and goes along the creek. It has also killed 5 goats in a 2 week period. They spotted it one night carrying a goat over the fence with it. Makes you think about things when you are walking in the dark to or from your blind in the dark. I am just hoping he moves on in the next week or so, that way I have a chance at seeing a deer this year.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I was hunting in Blanco county about 3 years ago and I saw a beautiful cougar! I had it my scope at about 150 yards. As I was about to shoot, I thought to myself....... I did not feel like I know enough about this animal to shoot and I did not feel like there are too many out there so I just watched in amazement!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mountain lion is some very good eatin had some in a stew in Mexico and we thought it was chicken. Very good. I would shoot it and it is legal.
Cody


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is true or not... but a guy I work with was told by a game warden (maybe total BS) that TP&W has been introducing mountain lions in parts of east texas to see if they can get the hogs under control... maybe they've stocked hog eating mountain lions that won't eat deer? LOL


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Got em on our lease too near the indian reservation in East Texas. This one was taken last month. Haven't noticed any change of deer activity from their presence.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

We have a lion up around Medina lake. He come around every 30 to 35 days, stays about a week and then moves on. They will not stay in one area unless food is very plentful and eazy. We had a feeder that we had to remove at one time due to this. If the cat is a round you will not see deer hogs or any other animials. The only sure way to kill him is at night. Most kill the prey and cover it with branches only to return and eat later. So if you find a covered deer dont move it ,stake it out and you will get your cat. The one we have is about 160 lbs @ over six foot long. One more thing look at trees for stratch marks. The marks we found where over 8' off the ground!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

We don't have a cat problem every since we imported that chuppacabre (thats probrably spelled wrong i'll have to ask next time i see him ) Sorry guys just had to throw that in .I have never seen one before but i have heard them ,,a cat that is!!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

FLAT FISHY said:


> We don't have a cat problem every since we imported that chuppacabre (thats probrably spelled wrong i'll have to ask next time i see him ) Sorry guys just had to throw that in .I have never seen one before but i have heard them ,,a cat that is!!


 &nbsnbspHP> Great, thanks. Now instead of walking around after dark worrying about a cat, I'll be worrying about a Chuppacabra. (I think they are real)


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

All the pics posted in this thread are bob cats. I know, Mr. Obvious, but I think it had to be said, just in case someone didn't know.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Psycho Trout said:


> Got em on our lease too near the indian reservation in East Texas. This one was taken last month. Haven't noticed any change of deer activity from their presence.


We hunt not far from the Alabama Cashada (sp?) reservation. I saw a good size bobcat a couple of weeks ago. Last weekend I saw thirteen deer abuot two hundred yards from the spot where I saw the cat.

About six or seven years ago, I came across a "big" cat print on a small lease we had at the Angelina/Trinity county line. I put my hand down and curled the finger tips under. The paw print was still visible all the way around my hand. Made me feel just a little bit uneasy! They are out there, but chances are you have a big bobcat.

TOm


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Do any of ya'll remember back about 1986 or so, two were killed just outside of Jasper, one being a huge male. The photos were in the Bmt. Enterprise. About 4-5 years ago a juvenile cougar was caught by a trapper in mid-county, across from the waffle house on hwy. 69, this cat was at a taxidermist in bridge city.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I have seen some big cat tracks on my place in Angelina just north of Zavalla, but they look like big bobcat to me. However my neighbor says there are lions in the area and that he and his brother have seen a few over the years.

I know there are some in the Sam Houston National Forest. I have seen huge tracks and a big cat early one morning when I was squirrel hunting. Really didn't want to mess with him with the 10/22 I was carrying, and luckily he decided not to mess with me as well. We both kind of turned and headed in different directions, but I kept checking my back trail all the way back to camp. My hunting buddies said I shouldn't have been hitting the Jack so early, but I know what I seen.


----------



## bulldogg (Dec 6, 2006)

Theres no question I have a cougar where I hunt in Sabine Co., one attacked my son while getting out of his stand the Sunday before Thanksgiving. He was lucky it only made it through his jacket and not into the next layer of clothing before he broke his binoculars over its head and it ran off. Have the jacket to prove it. Found tracks the size of my hand on dirt road close to the area and have not seen any deer in this area since opening weekend.


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

bulldogg said:


> Theres no question I have a cougar where I hunt in Sabine Co., one attacked my son while getting out of his stand the Sunday before Thanksgiving. He was lucky it only made it through his jacket and not into the next layer of clothing before he broke his binoculars over its head and it ran off. Have the jacket to prove it. Found tracks the size of my hand on dirt road close to the area and have not seen any deer in this area since opening weekend.


Are you serious? A mountain lion attack? Or a Bobcat?


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

my horse was attacked by a big cat just outside of skidmore, the horse suffered minor scrapes, and visibly lost some weight from being run by the cat for several nights, but he is ok, he is my 23 year old baby, the cat has yet to be found


----------



## bulldogg (Dec 6, 2006)

HEAVYDUTYCHEVY said:


> Are you serious? A mountain lion attack? Or a Bobcat?


Mountain lion! My son turned 15 the following Sat. and has been hunting with me since he was 9 and could pull a 45# bow. He said it was every bit as long as our 110 lbs German Shepard with a tail 3.5-4 ft long.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

What part on Sabine CO? I got a place up on the north end near at Bourghs Creek and 87 area. I have seen a big bob at my place.


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

i have a buddy that hunts in junction and they think they have 2 cougars out there. the ranch hand had 220 goats at the begining of last year and is now down to 70. he has seen plenty of tracks that are way to big to be bobcats. he set out a trap for them. he uses a big hog trap and puts a few chickens in a cage inside the trap. now he says to put it next to the place where u saw the tracks because they tend to travel the same path. he has already caught it once but the dam thing broke out of the cage. now thats a big cat.


----------



## bulldogg (Dec 6, 2006)

Close to East Hamilton.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Not familiar with the area. I would set up some night hunting after season and try to get that thing if I were you guys. Sounds like you son was lucky to have made it out with just a broken pair of bino's.


----------



## bulldogg (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, I forget, East Hamilton is in extreem south Shelby Co.. We're off Martinez Creek. Not waiting till after season I was done opening day on deer, I am kinda taking this personal, that cat is on barrowed time. I know the odds of seeing it again any time soon are slim, but sooner or later it will surface again.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, then that is close to me. My place is real close to the north county line. I would love to call that brave cat in to a call one night.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Good luck. Most cougars have a "home range" of about 60 square miles...


----------



## bulldogg (Dec 6, 2006)

There is a good general artical about cougars at: http://www.countryworldnews.com/Editorial/CTX/2005/ct0818cats.htm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There was a good sized mountain lion run over and killed on I-10 about 3 years ago just West of Junction. There are pictures of him at the hardware store there. They are out there but I would imagine they are pretty much nocturnal.


----------



## TWL (May 12, 2006)

Bulldogg lay off the MD 20 20


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Need to check with Jimmy Freeman.
He's the Fed. Game Warden up in that area.


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

TWL whats your point?


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

My neighbors laughed at me, but I saw what I saw. I spotted a mountain lion cross aprroximately 70yds in fromt of me on a private road in Chambers county back in July about 30 min. before dark. I was on my 4 wheeler heading home from helping a friend hang sheetrock. I have been hunting in the hill country for more than 20 years and had never seen one. Going down a gulfcost backroad and I have my big cat encounter "go figure?" Anyways I called TPWD and the bioligist in charge of east texas big cats is based in Jasper. He gave me some good info like the amount of dead lions found in east texas over the last 8 years and where found. (9 confirmed I think? but can't remember exactly what he said) Anyways I have my game cams all over my 35acres and some on my neighbors acreage and no cat pics yet? But thats my sighting story and I am sticking to it. By the way even on a 4wheeler suprisingly it really scared the **** out of me! Instinctual fear I guess?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hang a live chicken or tie a goat up. Hunt at night on a full moon. Now every time I hunt in Sante Fe and heard those two bigs cats fighting, I'm always looking up in the trees. Maybe I'll get lucky and see one laid out on a limb.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Hunted my place in Pineland Friday morning, about 9:00am I had TWO about 125yds from me, both appeared to be juveniles(approx. 60-70lbs. and 5ft long w/tail) I managed about 15 seconds worth of very shakey video before I decided I wanted a rug, didn't happen though, between me swapping camera for gun they made their way behind some brush and vanished as fasy as they appeared. These two made numbers 5 & 6 that I have seen up there in the past few years.

Tony


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

sumbeech said:



> Hunted my place in Pineland Friday morning, about 9:00am I had TWO about 125yds from me, both appeared to be juveniles(approx. 60-70lbs. and 5ft long w/tail) I managed about 15 seconds worth of very shakey video before I decided I wanted a rug, didn't happen though, between me swapping camera for gun they made their way behind some brush and vanished as fasy as they appeared. These two made numbers 5 & 6 that I have seen up there in the past few years.
> 
> Tony


If you could post the video, that would be 2Cool!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Killed this Tom opening weekend in San Augustine


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

here it is


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice big bobcat there, troutmaster.
I know how y'all feel when you tell about your encounter's with the mountain lion and no on believes you. I have lived in Brown County all my life, grew up on a small farm, 365 acres, we had a barn and a chicken house about 50 yards behind our house. I walked out onto our screened in back porch one after noon and stood frozen, staring eye to eye with one of the most beautiful, yet frightening creatures ever. This guy stared at me for what seemed like 10 minutes, but I know it wasn't even a minute. I had chills up and down my spine! I backed up into the house to get my dad, and of course, by the time I came back the lion was no where to be seen. This is something that I will always remember and is etched into my mind as a permanent video! It was amazing to see this elusive cat in my own back yard!


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Good luck bulldogg, I bet your son was a bit shaken up over this encounter!
He is one lucky fella! Those binoculars are easy to replace!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we hunt on a lease that is partly in shelby and san augustine counties and have seen several large cats on the property at different times with 1 of them being coal black, a kinda of choc, 1 and a fawn colored 1.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

monark said:


> Well I'm going Thursday for 4 days. My hunting buddy checked my feeders & said there was a big pile of poop with bones & fur close to my feeder. Not coyote poop, we see plenty of that. May have to break out the old Johnny Stewart wounded rabbit tape & see what happens. If I get the cat, I'll post pictures. If I don't post again, the cat won.


Back in civilazation. It was cold Sat. morning. The cat was a no-show. The deer seem to be hitting the feeders again.


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Can someone score this one ?


----------

